# Food



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dig this!!!!






























a big un


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow









Ive come over all hungry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe this wine to wash it down with:-

California vintners in the Napa Valley area that primarily produces Pinot Blanc and Pinot Grigio have developed a new hybrid grape that acts as an anti-diuretic and will reduce the number of trips an older person has to make to the bathroom during the night.

They will be marketing the new wine as Pinot More


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

You can't beat a good corned beef hash, which I'm just off to cook now......


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Garry said:


> You can't beat a good corned beef hash, which I'm just off to cook now......


I've seen some of your recipes Garry and now Corned beef hash!









Will you marry me?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Of course I'll marry you Neil,

.......As long as you're a swedish blonde nymphomaniac virgin..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Garry said:


> Of course I'll marry you Neil,
> 
> .......As long as you're a swedish blonde nymphomaniac virgin..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Those burgers look great.

Would kill me trying to eat one mind.


----------

